# Shoes for High Arches



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok. I need a new pair of shoes (my old ones got some bad road rash and now have extra ventilation). 

I have been using Specialized Elite. Figure I will step up and the LBS suggested Specialized Expert as a good combo of value and quality. 

I have high arches and the Elite's have never given me a problem. Also heard that Specialized are good for high arches due to a higher volume. Heard Mavic Zxellium are also good for that. 

Any thoughts on these or others. No set budget but not into throwing money away either.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I have high arches and am currently using Giro SLX with the high arch inserts installed and they're fantastic. I also have the same insoles in my Giro MTB shoes and they're equally as good.
I found them online for under 150 bucks on closeout and love them compared to my old Sidi Ergo2s with superfeet.
If they fit your feet they'd be worth a look


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you planning to run just stock insoles? I've had good success and comfort with Esole "efit" supportive insoles. I use the highest and second highest arch support components (customizable to the need of each foot). Believe the insoles are less than $100.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm also using the eSoles efit inserts with some Sidi mega shoes. I have wide feet w/high arch and this has worked well for me.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Another vote for eSoles. There is no shoe for high arches. Insoles support that...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have high arches and eschew any arch support. I never understood the purpose or need, at least as far as my feet are concerned. And on the bike, the effort/weight is through the balls of the feet (sorta like standing on your toes) so the heels and arches don't really get involved. Where I run into fit issues is the top strap or tongue cutting into the front of my ankle. I can't unequivocally recommend a brand as it seems different models within a brand can be quite different in the regard. Sidi have been good as have been the earlier Shimano shoes I've had. My new Shimano R170s do exhibit the problem to a degree.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I would assume Bont shoes could be molded to provide a ton of arch support. Otherwise, probably get whatever shoe you like that fits and worry about getting the arch support via the insole.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Pick a shoe.

And I use specialized BG insoles


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. Never used supports for cycling until a recent case of plantar fasciitis. Now have been using one on my right foot at all times and tried a couple of combos in my cycling shoes. But I never had a problem cycling. Running yes, but cycling has been pain free, even with the PF. Will probably stick with Specialized. The Experts look like a great shoe.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

*Bg insoles*



NJBiker72 said:


> Ok. I need a new pair of shoes (my old ones got some bad road rash and now have extra ventilation).
> 
> I have been using Specialized Elite. Figure I will step up and the LBS suggested Specialized Expert as a good combo of value and quality.
> 
> ...


I have high arches and an overall high volume foot. I like Louis Garneau shoes as they have a bit more room in the toe box and do not pinch across the top of my foot. But I find the Spesh Body Geometry insoles essential for adding arch support and stabilizing my foot and knee.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Bont claims their shoes have built in arch support, which can be heat molded further I believe. You can also always add an insole to further increase the support. I am seriusly looking at their Riot model as my next big purchase, hard to beat a fully heat moldable shoe for $200.

I have been meaning to try the Spec stuff, to get the built in varus cant. But am worried they will be too narrow. My feet aren't particularly high volume, but are wide.

I find having arch support in my cycling shoes also helps with knee/leg alignment. My arches while maybe not "high" do tend to collapse, causing supination. Adding arch support has helped significantly, as if gives my arches nowhere to go.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

looigi said:


> I have high arches and eschew any arch support. I never understood the purpose or need, at least as far as my feet are concerned. And on the bike, the effort/weight is through the balls of the feet (sorta like standing on your toes) so the heels and arches don't really get involved. Where I run into fit issues is the top strap or tongue cutting into the front of my ankle. I can't unequivocally recommend a brand as it seems different models within a brand can be quite different in the regard. Sidi have been good as have been the earlier Shimano shoes I've had. My new Shimano R170s do exhibit the problem to a degree.


Just passing on what a reputable fitter explained to me: Under relatively high power, your arch can deform a bit. If your seat is a touch too high this can lead to a saddle height which is effectively higher. Combined with other factors not having proper support could lead to other issues such as low back pain.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

krisdrum said:


> Bont claims their shoes have built in arch support, which can be heat molded further I believe. You can also always add an insole to further increase the support. I am seriusly looking at their Riot model as my next big purchase, hard to beat a fully heat moldable shoe for $200.
> 
> I have been meaning to try the Spec stuff, to get the built in varus cant. But am worried they will be too narrow. My feet aren't particularly high volume, but are wide.
> 
> I find having arch support in my cycling shoes also helps with knee/leg alignment. My arches while maybe not "high" do tend to collapse, causing supination. Adding arch support has helped significantly, as if gives my arches nowhere to go.


My arches collapse too. I hadn't considered that it could cause misalignment in my cycling shoe, especially causing supination... Thanks. I'll consider support now. I use a stock Bont. Be aware, they are made on the narrow side, I think 107mm is considered the start of wide in a size 10 (44 Euro, 277mm). You can mold them out wider, and yes, you can mold the footbed. I haven't worked a footbed though, I suspect it takes a bit of work, the % of carbon fiber is highest through that part of the shoe and cf isn't moldable so the higher the ratio the harder to mold. 

Does using the insert cause any fit problems?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

eSoles? eSoles ? Products

In looking at the product I'm left wondering... As a new person to cycling... These are large, substantive inserts. If you are considering a Bont type shoe, the only one I'm familiar with, these are going to be too much, they will force your foot up too high and change the angle of the foot/shoe fit. They say skating is a use? No way. These would raise your foot in a skate too much and change the foot to surface angle. Are most cycling shoes extremely deep? The products vary in thickness, with some being really thick, like a few mm, or so they appear. I can't imagine a heel cup having that much available room? It would be literally cavernous without the insert?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> I have been meaning to try the Spec stuff, to get the built in varus cant. But am worried they will be too narrow. My feet aren't particularly high volume, but are wide.


When you buy their insoles, they come with varus wedges also.

PS, Bontrager claims it comes with a custom heat-moldable footbed, not the sole. 
Bontrager: RXL Road (Model #09595)

Feature packed for a luxurious fit and race-ready performance, the totally-redesigned-from-the-ground-up RXL Road shoe utilizes Bontrager's proprietary inForm Pro last and *a heat-moldable inForm custom footbed to cradle your foot in ergonomic comfort.* Fit-tune details like a multi-position medial adjuster to dial-in top pad placement, a Micro-Fit buckle to quickly and precisely adjust tension on the fly, and a rider-adjustable Heel Trap to lock and stabilize the heel, give the RXL Road an unprecedented level of customizablility, allowing your to achieve a truly individualized fit.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I have Fizik R1 Uomos, and those have soles which you can custom mold to your feet if you stick them in the oven for a few minutes. The soles initially had a high arch to them when I took them out of the box, so they may work well for you.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

you can also get SOLE brand insoles, which are heat-moldable as well.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> eSoles? eSoles ? Products
> 
> In looking at the product I'm left wondering... As a new person to cycling... These are large, substantive inserts. If you are considering a Bont type shoe, the only one I'm familiar with, these are going to be too much, they will force your foot up too high and change the angle of the foot/shoe fit. They say skating is a use? No way. These would raise your foot in a skate too much and change the foot to surface angle. Are most cycling shoes extremely deep? The products vary in thickness, with some being really thick, like a few mm, or so they appear. I can't imagine a heel cup having that much available room? It would be literally cavernous without the insert?


The eSole is behind a stock Specialized S-Works insole.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> eSoles? eSoles ? Products
> 
> In looking at the product I'm left wondering... As a new person to cycling... These are large, substantive inserts. If you are considering a Bont type shoe, the only one I'm familiar with, these are going to be too much, they will force your foot up too high and change the angle of the foot/shoe fit. They say skating is a use? No way. These would raise your foot in a skate too much and change the foot to surface angle. Are most cycling shoes extremely deep? The products vary in thickness, with some being really thick, like a few mm, or so they appear. I can't imagine a heel cup having that much available room? It would be literally cavernous without the insert?


I use these The ones you linked to are custom molded to each customer's foot. So they will vary significantly depending on the foot's needs. 

The ones I am using are adjustable in the arch support and metatarsal bump, but otherwise "generic". Not really any thicker than your average "Superfeet" after market insert. They do take up a bit more room than the stock flimsy mostly useless stock insole, but not much. I bring my inserts with me when trying on any new shoes now, so that allows me to get an idea of fit with the shoes as I intend to set them up.


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone know a brand of shoe tailored to people with real narrow feet? A-width in my case. Sorry for bending the thread.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

tednugent said:


> PS, Bontrager claims it comes with a custom heat-moldable footbed, not the sole.
> Bontrager: RXL Road (Model #09595)


BONT not Bontrager

BONT | Cycling shoes, Custom made, Aerodynamic light weight bike shoes


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

74extiger said:


> Does anyone know a brand of shoe tailored to people with real narrow feet? A-width in my case. Sorry for bending the thread.


I have replied to your shoe threads before. I have years of experience under my belt in search for narrow shoes (A width). The only stock shoes I've found that fit are Sidi Genius 5 Pro Narrow, which you already know about. The next step would be custom: D2Shoe, Riivo or Bont.


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for your counsel. SIDI is unresponsive to either direct queries of to phone calls from my bike shop. Thus delivery of the Genis Pro 5 Narrow is uncertain. The bike store tells me that SIDI is indifferent to customers or even to their dealers. Arghhhh!


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

74extiger said:


> Thanks for your counsel. SIDI is unresponsive to either direct queries of to phone calls from my bike shop. Thus delivery of the Genis Pro 5 Narrow is uncertain. The bike store tells me that SIDI is indifferent to customers or even to their dealers. Arghhhh!


There are some around in smaller sizes. For example, Colorado Cyclist has them in 40EU and 40.5EU, and there is a seller on E-Bay with 42.5.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bonts are built kind of narrow IMO. 

https://www.leftlanesports.com/App_Themes/Default/graphics/Events/BontSizing.jpg

107 for a 44 is not wide and that's their regular max width. I wouldn't mess around with "sizes," as opposed to measuring your feet. That said, Bont will make adjustments to a boot for a small up charge usually. If you have the scratch, you can get full customs... They are exactly your foot cast in carbon fiber. I was molded my Podiatric Surgeon. They do an amazing job and a custom will last for years and years. There are other boutique builders too if you like, Jimmy Blair at Pinnacle Racing will hand build you a custom shoe for around a grand. I think Bont is a better product though, far more R&D.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

PBL450 said:


> Bonts are built kind of narrow IMO.


I've owned a pair of Bont Vaypor shoes within the past 18 months. After doing the required measuring, and after consulting with Bont, they suggested the standard width shoes. On my A width feet, they were like boats. 

I can say without hesitation, that standard width Bont shoes do not fit A width feet.

Perhaps Bont narrow shoes would fit, but there are costs to "buying-and-trying" Bont shoes that include a restocking fee and return shipping. I decided the cost wasn't worth experimenting with a second pair.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

tvad said:


> I've owned a pair of Bont Vaypor shoes within the past 18 months. After doing the required measuring, and after consulting with Bont, they suggested the standard width shoes. On my A width feet, they were like boats.
> 
> I can say without hesitation, that standard width Bont shoes do not fit A width feet.
> 
> Perhaps Bont narrow shoes would fit, but there are costs to "buying-and-trying" Bont shoes that include a restocking fee and return shipping. I decided the cost wasn't worth experimenting with a second pair.


No reason for that. Send them back. These are premium products. Email Glenn Koshi at [email protected] and he will walk you through getting a perfect fit. Guaranteed. If you sent tracings there is no way they should be getting this wrong. It is very, very rare in my experience. Who at Bont did you deal with?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

PBL450 said:


> No reason for that. Send them back. These are premium products. Email Glenn Koshi at [email protected] and he will walk you through getting a perfect fit. Guaranteed. If you sent tracings there is no way they should be getting this wrong. It is very, very rare in my experience. Who at Bont did you deal with?


No reason for what? A restocking fee and return shipping? Those were in the Bont Return Policy. If your point relates to the advice provided by Bont, then it's water under the bridge. I moved on from Bont nearly two years ago, so there's no reason to continue the discussion pertaining to my experience with Bont. 

However, for others interested in Bont, the Glenn Koshi recommendation seems worth pursuing. 

I had forgotten that Bont offers narrow width shoes (non custom), so these would definitely be worth investigating as an option to Sidi narrow.


----------



## Bretpro1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Might want to try a custom cycling shoe contact [email protected] he might be able to help you out


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cool! David Simmons makes a similar shoe... Of course you can have it look like that (#22 I think) or like anything you want, pretty much. I love being able to see the Carbon Fiber in the finished shoe. 

Cycling | Simmons Racing

there are so many high end custom boot makers out there. If Paul Marchese ever gets it in his head to make cycling shoes it would be worth the 2nd mortgage.


----------



## Bretpro1 (Jun 8, 2014)

$2000 is way to much to pay for a custom shoe (Simmons ) and there are differences in the shoe , we don't use a bike tire for the heal pad actually ours is replaceable heal pad ,we use a completely different fabrication method , 
have a good one


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bretpro1 said:


> $2000 is way to much to pay for a custom shoe (Simmons ) and there are differences in the shoe , we don't use a bike tire for the heal pad actually ours is replaceable heal pad ,we use a completely different fabrication method ,
> have a good one


Not composite CF hand laid over a custom made mold? 

Yeah, $1,800 is big bucks for a full custom shoe alright. $850 for a foot traced semi-custom is still pretty steep. 

How much is your shoe? How long have you been making shoes? Medals?


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

I just picked my Sidi Genius Pro 5 Narrows from my local bike shop. Special order. The cleats are not yet mounted. But just from trying them on, the fit is like nothing I've experienced before. Again I have a A width foot, and I suffer from pronation. 
But just from trying them on at the store, the support is super. I may not even have to bother with my orthotics. When I get out on the road with them, I'll post back here.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

74extiger said:


> I just picked my Sidi Genius Pro 5 Narrows from my local bike shop. Special order. The cleats are not yet mounted. But just from trying them on, the fit is like nothing I've experienced before. Again I have a A width foot, and I suffer from pronation.
> But just from trying them on at the store, the support is super. I may not even have to bother with my orthotics. When I get out on the road with them, I'll post back here.


Sidi insoles suck like a Hoover.

I'd recommend custom Conform'able Insoles from Nate Loyal at Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica (and while you're at it, have him set up your cleats...you'll be very happy). 

If you don't want to spend the money on custom, then I'd suggest one of the Specialized BG footbeds or perhaps insoles from ESoles sometimes available at Bike Effect (availability is a little spotty).


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got a pair of custom cork insoles made for my bike shoes by a Podiatrist. I can use those. I just washed them in the washing machine, so if they are sanitary, I'll keep using them. I've never met Nate, though i probably have spoken with him countless times in the decades I've gone to Helen's. My club. LaGrange has a special arrangement with the store. 

I'll have him look at the cleats and and ask about the Conform'ables. I never paid attention to that brand.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

74extiger said:


> I've never met Nate, though i probably have spoken with him countless times in the decades I've gone to Helen's. My club. LaGrange has a special arrangement with the store.


You need to contact Nate directly either by email or phone (the contact info is just above the bottom photo on the webpage below) as he does not work for the store, but rather has an arrangement with Helen's as an independent fitter.

Nate Loyal

Or, his personal webpage:
Loyal Coaching & Bike Fitting


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

looigi said:


> I have high arches and eschew any arch support. I never understood the purpose or need, at least as far as my feet are concerned. And on the bike, the effort/weight is through the balls of the feet (sorta like standing on your toes) so the heels and arches don't really get involved. Where I run into fit issues is the top strap or tongue cutting into the front of my ankle. I can't unequivocally recommend a brand as it seems different models within a brand can be quite different in the regard. Sidi have been good as have been the earlier Shimano shoes I've had. My new Shimano R170s do exhibit the problem to a degree.


Sorta agree. If you've got healthy feet, you can use shoes without any insoles for a period of time without much problem. I've done it, although inadvertently. Shape of the last is much more important. If you know arch support works for you, and helps you avoid problems, you make the call. May have been posted but Steve Hogg's site discusses inserts and makes some shoe/cleat system recommendations but again, the shape of your last is usually the controlling factor.

I use SuperFeet Green inserts in the trail runners I use for hiking, but the purpose is to provide protection against rocks. Don't need that for my cycling shoes.


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

In that case, I muddle through on my own. With the 4° of float in the pedals, there is a lot of room for error.


----------

